# Very expensive glass for enclosure??



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 31, 2011)

I recently talked to a bloke running a glass business, and he quoted me $220 for 2 bits of glass to fit an enclosure 1.2m x 1m, and runners. It seemed like it was way, way overpriced. Can people with experience with building their own give me a hand?


----------



## saximus (Mar 31, 2011)

For that size I think I paid $80. If you shop around you can do better. It's surprising how big the differences are in the glass business.


----------



## zerocool (Mar 31, 2011)

just got quoted for 6mm glass 2 panels at 650x1.2 $75 a panel.. xD


----------



## guzzo (Mar 31, 2011)

I went to my local dump shop and got some old windows. I removed the frames and used the glass. There is no shame!!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 31, 2011)

Presuming you are using 5 or 6mm float glass, price should be around $80-$90 per square metre. Around $100 for both pieces. As far as runners go, depends on if he's quoted aluminium or PVC. PVC should be about $25 for your job but ally would set you back around $100 for all the bits and pieces that go with it.


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I thought he was ripping me off. Guzzo, good job mate  Free stuff is awesome!


----------



## guzzo (Mar 31, 2011)

Miss_Kaos said:


> Thanks guys, I thought he was ripping me off. Guzzo, good job mate  Free stuff is awesome!


 
I got my glass then built an enclosure to suit......unless you know someone who can cut glass. I just scored 4 pieces of 1200 x 1000 8ml glass a bloke was going to throw out......I hate waist...........Just always be careful of snakes when poking around the dump! haha...actually thats not even funny


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Glass literally cost nothing. 
Just the mark up. So finding the right people can drastically lower the cost.


----------



## gillsy (Mar 31, 2011)

Where are you, I found the best glass place in surry hills in Sydney, everywhere else quoted between $5-600. I got it from them for $180.


----------



## dangles (Mar 31, 2011)

i got 6 pieces of 5mm glass 650mmx540mm for around $120 with polished and beveled edges from windsor glass on macquarie st


----------



## reptishack101 (Mar 31, 2011)

i got 16 pieces of glass 600x500 and another 8 pieces of glass 700x600 and all up it was $350.50 thats 5mm glass then i pain an extra $80 to get it posted for Victoria somewhere to wagga wagga nsw then and extra $60 for the plastic runners but then i got a price at a few local places and they wanted double just for the glass so look around and you might find somewhere nice and cheep


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2011)

Direct from the manufacturer is the way to go, provided you want a 3660 x 2440mm sheet of glass


----------



## Miss_Kaos (Mar 31, 2011)

I live in the (very) eastern suburbs of Melbourne, does anyone know a good place?


----------



## saximus (Mar 31, 2011)

dangles said:


> i got 6 pieces of 5mm glass 650mmx540mm for around $120 with polished and beveled edges from windsor glass on macquarie st


 How long ago was that? I went to them when I made my first enclosure and they were really rude and basically said they don't do anything like that. So I ended up going to Macquarie Towns Glass in McGraths Hill


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 31, 2011)

guzzo said:


> I got my glass then built an enclosure to suit......unless you know someone who can cut glass. I just scored 4 pieces of 1200 x 1000 8ml glass a bloke was going to throw out......I hate waist...........Just always be careful of snakes when poking around the dump! haha...actually thats not even funny


l have done this on several occasions....bought a single aluminium sliding door off ebay for $15-20 /2010mm x 600-700 then take the edging off and build backwards [enclosure to suite the glass]....floor to celing [if required] enclosure very cheap ...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## dangles (Mar 31, 2011)

saximus said:


> How long ago was that? I went to them when I made my first enclosure and they were really rude and basically said they don't do anything like that. So I ended up going to Macquarie Towns Glass in McGraths Hill


 About 12 months ago. I was in the area so called in to see them. There's a couple in penrith I'm about to get prices from for my next enclosure


----------



## tsbjd (Mar 31, 2011)

Must have had a few offcuts lying around, best I could do for that was $160


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 31, 2011)

666zac 666 said:


> i got 16 pieces of glass 600x500 and another 8 pieces of glass 700x600 and all up it was $350.50 thats 5mm glass then i pain an extra $80 to get it posted for Victoria somewhere to wagga wagga nsw then and extra $60 for the plastic runners but then i got a price at a few local places and they wanted double just for the glass so look around and you might find somewhere nice and cheep



Do you know where this was from , I am in Victoria and looking for cheap glass.


----------



## dangles (Mar 31, 2011)

i love the idea of the aluminium sliding door and taking the glass out. Keep in mind the glass in doors is normally safety glass and cannot be cut.


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2011)

dangles said:


> i love the idea of the aluminium sliding door and taking the glass out. Keep in mind the glass in doors is normally safety glass and cannot be cut.



This can be cut at an Engineering Facility which has an onsite Water Jet Cutter. Just like a laser cutter, but this uses water with suspended grit to cut through anything. Ask for a quote but expect to pay about $100-$200 for cutting. Cheaper if you are doing a bulk amount ofcourse.


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone ever considered using a panel of glass pool fencing, it's toughened. I can't really remember the dimensions but it cost $111.00 Quite thick and obviously heavy (no good to go on tracking), may have been about 12mm thick as well. An option for a larger type of enclosure.


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> Has anyone ever considered using a panel of glass pool fencing, it's toughened. I can't really remember the dimensions but it cost $111.00 Quite thick and obviously heavy (no good to go on tracking), may have been about 12mm thick as well. An option for a larger type of enclosure.



Density of Toughened Glass: 2500-2800kg/cubic meter
Based off a top end panel size (or total panel area) of 1000 x 1000mm you are looking at a weight of 33kg (12mm glass)

That's even heavy for large enclosures, sliding or not


----------



## dangles (Mar 31, 2011)

Virides said:


> This can be cut at an Engineering Facility which has an onsite Water Jet Cutter. Just like a laser cutter, but this uses water with suspended grit to cut through anything. Ask for a quote but expect to pay about $100-$200 for cutting. Cheaper if you are doing a bulk amount ofcourse.


 
Yeah i was meaning at a glazier or cutting it yourself, by the time you spend that on getting it cut, would probably work out the same as just buying it from a glazier


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2011)

dangles said:


> Yeah i was meaning at a glazier or cutting it yourself, by the time you spend that on getting it cut, would probably work out the same as just buying it from a glazier



Yea lol

This was more intended that if you were contemplating cutting safety glass that this would be the only way.


----------



## dozerman (Mar 31, 2011)

6mm safety glass 1350mm x 840mm @ $5 a sheet. I bought 5 and am now planning the enclosure to suit them. 2nd hand building suppliers are definately worth a look IMO:lol:


----------



## Twitch_80 (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you got the glass yet?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 31, 2011)

marcmarc said:


> Has anyone ever considered using a panel of glass pool fencing, it's toughened. I can't really remember the dimensions but it cost $111.00 Quite thick and obviously heavy (no good to go on tracking), may have been about 12mm thick as well. An option for a larger type of enclosure.


 You are probably referring to the Highgrove glass fencing available at Bunnings...We have been looking at utilising their glass for our enclosures but they cant be cut and require massive hinges being 10-12 mm thick and weighing a ton.


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2011)

I just did a job ripping all the windows and aluminium sliding doors out of a surf club , I have bucket loads lying around at the moment.Just waiting to get some time.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 31, 2011)

saximus said:


> For that size I think I paid $80. If you shop around you can do better. It's surprising how big the differences are in the glass business.


 
thats right i know places that are really cheap but it sorta comes down to the thickness, laminated, toughened or float


----------

